

Retina MacBook Pro image-retention test - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2012/09/18/rmbp-image-retention-test

======
kmaibaum
Wow. I left that up for 2 minutes and experienced significant ghosting. I've
had my rMBP for about a month and hadn't noticed any retention issues until
now. On the upside, its unnoticeable under normal conditions (in my
experience, at least), and the ghosting dissipates fairly quickly. I don't
regret buying it under the circumstances but this is still an issue I
shouldn't have to experience when paying $2k+.

